# Problems lighting my Vermont Casting Stardance direct vent propane stove



## scottsnew1 (Jul 1, 2020)

I have a 2019 Vermont Castings Stardance propane stove I just installed 6 months ago.  A few days ago I wanted to show what the flame on my stove looked like to a friend who was visiting, and it would not light! The gas is turned on, I have the power switch on, I turned the valve from off to pilot, I press the Piezoelectric igniter, and I get a spark, but even if I push it 50 times it will spark every time, but it will not light the pilot. I have tried several times in the last 3-4 days, and nothing.  It is still under warranty, but I wanted to check here first to see if anyone has any ideas for me before I call them. I really shouldn't be having problems on a new stove!


----------



## 49er (Jul 2, 2020)

scottsnew1 said:


> I have a 2019 Vermont Castings Stardance propane stove I just installed 6 months ago.  A few days ago I wanted to show what the flame on my stove looked like to a friend who was visiting, and it would not light! The gas is turned on, I have the power switch on, I turned the valve from off to pilot, I press the Piezoelectric igniter, and I get a spark, but even if I push it 50 times it will spark every time, but it will not light the pilot. I have tried several times in the last 3-4 days, and nothing.  It is still under warranty, but I wanted to check here first to see if anyone has any ideas for me before I call them. I really shouldn't be having problems on a new stove!



This is might be a dumb question but when you turned the valve to pilot did you then press and hold it in while you were pushing on the ignitor?


----------



## scottsnew1 (Jul 2, 2020)

Yes, I am pressing the pilot button and holding it all the way in while pushing the igniter button. Same as I would to light any water heater.


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 5, 2020)

Take the glass off, & press the knob while it's in the PILOT position. 
***Do NOT hit the Piezo!***
Can you hear or smell gas coming thru the pilot hood?


----------

